# Claria Bulk ink?



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Since I dont really like how the colors come out with my pigment CIS on my epson 1400 on JPSS paper, I want to use claria inks because I have had very successful results with it.

My question, is if there is any 3rd party inks that match claria? If so where am i able to purchase this ink? I have tried searching but couldnt find much.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

shopdyesub.com but i havent used there claria oem yet,but have used there pigment,but i also have had gr8 results from the claria genuine inks,and am thinking of buying bulk from them,if you know of any other suppliers let meknow..mike


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks alot mike. I'm going to have to check into them. I pretty much dont like pigment anymore lol. With JPSS and Claria inks, I have exceptional results, no color shifting no bleeding, no fading! its just too awesome.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

where can you get jpss?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart)

Here's a link to the best price we have for JPSS to date. If you find it cheaper, pls let me know.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

these are the same people i buy my paper from,so this jpss, is it better than the double green line hot peel paper?is it the stretchability?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Thanks alot mike. I'm going to have to check into them. I pretty much dont like pigment anymore lol. With JPSS and Claria inks, I have exceptional results, no color shifting no bleeding, no fading! its just too awesome.


You don't have to resort to dye ink in order to get away from the color shifting. Simply purchase refillable carts and use heat transfer ink. It is pigment, has excellent washability AND you will not have any color shifting, bleeding, fading or anything!

Just go to inkjetcarts.us or inksupply.com and look for their heat transfer ink. I switched a few months ago, and WOULD NEVER, EVER USE DURABRITE INK AGAIN!!!

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

mikey618 said:


> these are the same people i buy my paper from,so this jpss, is it better than the double green line hot peel paper?is it the stretchability?


JPSS is THE ULTIMATE inkjet transfer paper. It stretches, it has next to no hand (feel) which is even softer after being washed, and has excellent color retention and vibrancy. For more details go to the Transfer Paper Testing thread, and read/see for yourself....

Melissa


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanx mellisa,just turned out a couple of shirts with claria ink and washed and they both had the runs,and dura brite always fades,appreciate the info,if anyone else has any info on ink i would much appreciate it,i've been strugling with which ink to chose and REALLY NEED A GOOD RELIABLE SUPPLIER OF INK THAT HAS DURABILITY...THANX


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

mikey618 said:


> thanx mellisa,just turned out a couple of shirts with claria ink and washed and they both had the runs,and dura brite always fades,appreciate the info,if anyone else has any info on ink i would much appreciate it,i've been strugling with which ink to chose and REALLY NEED A GOOD RELIABLE SUPPLIER OF INK THAT HAS DURABILITY...THANX



Did you print on jpss and the claria started to run?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the same question, please. Ivan and I ran Claria on Jetpro without problems.

What shirt did you use, and what's the fabric content.

Also, did you say Durabrite is fading?? Please tell us more, only heard of durabrite fading on Ironall light.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

well it was hanes 100% cotton,the ink is oem durabrite (but have the same fading with genuine ink),paper was double green line paper,im kinda new to this so any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I finally found my camera and Here are some pictures I did with Claria. The 2 images are on the same shirt and the shirt was washed 7 times. On this shirt I printed one image with Claria Dye Ink, and then another image on the same shirt with pigment Inks. Take a look and see for yourself 










As you can see there is no fading at all. And the inks did not run!










With these inkjetfly pigment inks, the colors shifted and it faded.
This a shirt I did for my dads business, I also printed this with Claria Dye ink and it was washed once, I need to wash it again. its kinda dirty. 










Oh! I also almost forgot to mention, these shirts were printed with JPSS Transfer Paper


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mikey618 said:


> well it was hanes 100% cotton,the ink is oem durabrite (but have the same fading with genuine ink),paper was double green line paper,im kinda new to this so any suggestions would be appreciated


Thanks for your answer, Mike, try out Jetpro. There's no fading with durabrite. I'm also testing a 50/50 shirt with Canon OEM dye ink, and I've had no fade yet, so Jetpro maybe be more of a wonder paper than we first realized. The color retention on this paper is amazing. Alot of us are washing against normal transfer instructions (cold water, low temp dry), we're washing warm to hot and drying hot, and not losing color. 

Try it you'll like it. They we can say, "Mikey likes it! He likes it!" Is anyone here old enough for that???

Paper is as important as your ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Ivan, I'm editing my post here. I see now these are aftermarket 3rd party inks. Are they bulk or carts?

If this Claria dye works out, my hat is off to you for going out there and just going for it. I'm also super happy you use Jetpro, too, so you ended up testing it with that paper. Thanks again, for I am a certified wash test junkie. Haveaa nice weekend.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ivan, both of my brothers are Iron workers. I see your Dad does fences. My little brother is the kind that hangs in the sky connecting the beams on buildings.


Oh dang, that seems kinda scary and dengerous, thankfully my dad stays low to the ground lol. He does wrought iron fences, like the types you see at apartments with their electric gates and such. Welding Fabricating and installing. Its a good business 

As for the inks, I used the CIS pigment system on the pigment print, and the OEM Cartridges for the Claria. I placed an order for some bulk claria ink and im hoping they yeild the same results as oem claria. The company claims they do so I can only hope.

As for vibrancy, YES! the claria is way more vibrant in person. 

Im taking a risk and tossing my pigment CIS and replacing it with shopdyesub.com's claria bulk ink and refill cartridges. All is well right now I just hope it doesnt come back to bite me in the butt and i end up losing more money  but so far so good!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Oh dang, that seems kinda scary and dengerous


It is, literally guys expire each year on the job, to put it politely. It takes a certain kind of crazy to do what he does. How we love Jetpro is how he loves sneakers with a great grippy sole when he's walking the beam.



> thankfully my dad stays low to the ground lol. He does wrought iron fences, like the types you see at apartments with their electric gates and such. Welding Fabricating and installing. Its a good business


I'm sure it is. I think Bobbie/Sunnydaze may have created ornamental iron gates, for sure she's an iron worker/welder, at least by trade in the past. Now she's a DTG printer. I wish my bro was on the ground, I think I'll suggest this as a line of iron work for when he's too old to balance on a beam.




> As for the inks, I used the CIS pigment system on the pigment print, and the OEM Cartridges for the Claria. I placed an order for some bulk claria ink and im hoping they yeild the same results as oem claria. The company claims they do so I can only hope.


I looked on the site. Did you order Claria compatible ink? I didn't see real Claria ink on there. If you did buy the compatible, please let me know, if you do a side by side comparison. The compatibles are sometimes as good as the original, sometimes not. If you find it to be as good, that would be excellent news. I wish you alot of success.



> As for vibrancy, YES! the claria is way more vibrant in person.


 
Yeah, the Claria looks excellent. I wonder how the Claria stacks up against original OEM Durabrite though. Sometimes the compatibles for pigment inks aren't that good. I don't think I see that kind of fading with my Durabrite - I haven't seen any honestly. So I guess I'm mostly interested in how your Claria holds up, and then how your Compatible Claria holds up.



> Im taking a risk and tossing my pigment CIS and replacing it with shopdyesub.com's claria bulk ink and refill cartridges. All is well right now I just hope it doesnt come back to bite me in the butt and i end up losing more money  but so far so good!


You know what they say, nothing ventured, nothing gained. You gotta be in it to win it? How about... I'm really sorry if it doesn't work out. I'll leave it as "I'm routing for you!"


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> It is, literally guys expire each year on the job, to put it politely. It takes a certain kind of crazy to do what he does. How we love Jetpro is how he loves sneakers with a great grippy sole when he's walking the beam.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is. I think Bobbie/Sunnydaze may have created ornamental iron gates, for sure she's an iron worker/welder, at least by trade in the past. Now she's a DTG printer. I wish my bro was on the ground, I think I'll suggest this as a line of iron work for when he's too old to balance on a beam.
> ...


Lol thanks, Yes I did buy the Claria Compatible Ink. I will certainly do a side by side comparison once the inks and carts come in. Ill print it on the back of my test shirt. One with OEM Claria, and the other with the 3rd party Claria. Im hoping it looks and holds up just as well. 

I just got finished washing the shirts I posted pictures of and they still look perfect.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got my 3rd party claria inks in today from shopdyesub.com. I must say I am impressed how well these colors come out, they print out even better than the real claria! They match the colors exactly. 

On the other hand. the colors do shift while being heat applied. The OEM Claria did not shift colors so I am kind of disappointed at that. It seems like my heat press just saps the life out of the gray colors and leaves them a lighter gray with a hint of blue. But the images hold up just as good as the real claria. So if anyone is looking for claria bulk ink, I recommend the compatible to claria dye ink from shopdyesub.com


I just have to figure out these slight greenish/blueish tints to my grays.... Its not to the extreme but I still dont like how it comes out.

I just tried to snap a few pictures of the new ink on a shirt with JPSS but my camera died out now I cant find my charger lol. Ill update the thread with pictures once I get my camera charged


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you believe it? I'm ready to send you a camera - I really want to see your test results.

It all sounded so wonderful in the first paragraph. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you are able to find the settings easy enough. 

I can't tell for sure, have you done a wash test already? Thx.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yes I have done 3 wash tests on 3 shirts and I have images all over the shirt trying to find out which one comes out the best results. I have 6 images on my scrap shirt, 4 images on another scrap shirt, and 2 images on another scrap shirt lol. Ive done wash tests and they hold up! 

Turns out my brothers girlfriend has the charger for the camera so I gotta wait for her :-\


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

i ordered some of the oem claria sat,plus the jpss,so you didnt have any runnage from the new oem ink?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope not at all. no running with the jpss


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mikey618 said:


> so you didnt have any runnage from the new oem ink?


If you are asking Ivan about his new bulk Claria Dompatible ink, it's not OEM. OEM will only be real Claria ink from Epson. Ivan's bulk ink is Claria Compatible. Think generic formulation of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> If you are asking Ivan about his new bulk Claria Dompatible ink, it's not OEM. OEM will only be real Claria ink from Epson. Ivan's bulk ink is Claria Compatible. Think generic formulation of pharmaceuticals.


Yes exactly. I however, think this 3rd party claria ink is better than the OEM ink, at least when printing photos, my photos come out very very accurate, better than OEM inks.

However with the real OEM Claria, I did not experience color chaning, they stayed on the shirt just how it looked on the paper. With the new 3rd party inks, the colors seem to be less vibrant but I got the opinion of my brothers and family and they all seemed to like the 3rd party claria ink transfer better. I wish I could charge my camera, I want to show the world of my discovery. lol


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

and you're not alone. Other folks love their compatible inks more than OEM. Will be waiting on the pics. Thanks, Ivan.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Ivan. Been a while. Did you ever take the pics with the "compatible" inks versus the claria


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

tested new kodak pigment ink,it works great ,no runnage at all,the only problem is the blue are darker than other pigment inks,so color has to be adjusted


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Mike, thanks for the info... a few more Q's if that is okay:

What printer are you running them in?
Where do you buy the inks, is there a site so I can read up on them? 
What papers did you print and press? 
How did the wash tests go? Did you wash according to instruction, and how many?

Thanks so much. I love when new things come out that add to the products we can select from. I just want to know more about what you're using and having success with. Maybe someone else will ask sometime, and I can refer them to your post. Hope you have continued success, and looking forward to more info. Thanks.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Hey Ivan. Been a while. Did you ever take the pics with the "compatible" inks versus the claria


I thought I made a thread where i posted some pictures? geeze im really sorry If i didnt. 

I have now ran flat out of real claria ink and the pictures I took before of the real claria vs 3rd party compatible claria are all gone off my computer thanks to a hard drive failure :'(

I had so many pictures of test results and my hard drive fried. Im pretty upset


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome back. Well hows about a report on what you experienced and decided was best working for you? I know it seems like I'm asking a lot of questions but I really can't afford very many mistakes. Hope you guys, and gals, don't think bad of me wanting to profit from your mistakes. You know the old saying " a penny saved is a penny earned ".All I can repay yall with is a very deeply felt thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> I thought I made a thread where i posted some pictures? geeze im really sorry If i didnt.
> 
> I have now ran flat out of real claria ink and the pictures I took before of the real claria vs 3rd party compatible claria are all gone off my computer thanks to a hard drive failure :'(
> 
> I had so many pictures of test results and my hard drive fried. Im pretty upset


 
Ivannnn!! Welcome back. I am so sorry to hear of your technical troubles. It's like you have Gizmo's at your house or something!

I also think you posted pics of the Claria and Claria compatible. I'll take a long around as well, see if we can't find them somewhere. 

Maybe check in your usercp, and look up attachments. I think whatever you've posted here stays there until you delete it. As long as you uploaded the image to here, and then posted rather than thru a photobucket or something.

I hope your cameras, chargers, and computer get with the program and realize you trying to do something here!! 

Nice to see you... can you just tell me real quick how the Ironall Dark shirt is doing? That Q came up recently...

Thanks, Ivan!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> I know it seems like I'm asking a lot of questions but I really can't afford very many mistakes. Hope you guys, and gals, don't think bad of me wanting to profit from your mistakes. You know the old saying " a penny saved is a penny earned ".All I can repay yall with is a very deeply felt thank you.


 
NP, Terry, that's what it's all about... I also think, a good way to show thanks, is to pass it on to the next person who needs the info. Kind of pay it forward... Keeps everything going that way... Folks certainly took the time for me, so I return the favor by doing the same... Have a great night.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ivannnn!! Welcome back. I am so sorry to hear of your technical troubles. It's like you have Gizmo's at your house or something!
> 
> I also think you posted pics of the Claria and Claria compatible. I'll take a long around as well, see if we can't find them somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, its good to be back on here. My experiences with claria compatible inks have been nothing but good ones. After many presses and prints none of the shirts have faded or washed out in the washer, the colors are nice and vivid and I'm not exactly sure what I did, but i experience no more color shifting issues with claria compatible. The setup has worked really well for me (claria compatible inks, and my epson 1400)

As for the ironall dark, I have tested it 2 times, I printed out a color chart with claria compatible ink and then pressed the printed chart into a black shirt, I washed it once and dryed it and I had no fading issues or any colors washing out. I was really impressed because the image looked the same as it did when I 1st pressed it. I only got around to washing it once, because After that I lost the shirt. I'm not quite sure where I left it. Sorry guys 

The 2nd time I tested the ironall dark paper was on a logo for my dads business. My dads logo was printed and pressed onto a black shirt and washed many times. The image held up very well just like my 1st test did, but it eventually faded due to the type of work my dad does. I couldnt really tell if the washer was causing the fading but i Highly doubt it, I think it was my dads gut rubbing on some steel or something lol  However the colors did not wash out at all. I was happy with the end result.

I should note though, that I waited a day to press the shirt after I had washed it. I'm not exactly sure if it matters or not, but I thought id just include that in there. I have 1 more sheet of ironall dark left from the supply kelly gave me (Thanks again!) If anyone would like to request a picture of your choice to be printed on a shirt so I can test a 3rd time and post pictures and results, im open to suggestions.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Ivan.Good to have you back. In an earlier post, you had some concerns with some blue and grey changing/fading after pressing"On the other hand. the colors do shift while being heat applied. The OEM Claria did not shift colors so I am kind of disappointed at that. It seems like my heat press just saps the life out of the gray colors and leaves them a lighter gray with a hint of blue." Have you gotten a way to get better results, changed the color saturation or anything? Did you just accept things as the are/were ? Does anybody else notice anything with the colors?
Hi Kelly. I have some bad news for your worries about your brother. If he has been doing iron work for very long, he ain't likely to give to up. I know you have to have something loose to enjoy that kind of work but it grows on ya. He might quit and try something else every once in a while, but, well I always went back, even after my brother fell. Even after I messed up my ankle, it took me over two years to figure out I was gonna get hurt worse if I didn't quit climbing around the iron like a kid. I still look every time I see a crane sticking up in the air. It kinda gets in your blood. Although I did quit being a connector when my brother fell. He and I were partners and we knew what each other was gonna do all the time so we felt safe. Anyway, good luck and just hope for the best. Some ironworkers do live to retirement.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing I forgot to ask. Do the compatible inks do well in a ciss? I don't think the refills would last very log between refills as small as the cartrages are will they? Also, who sells a good ciss for the 1400? I have found a few but don't have any way, except asking here, of knowing weather they are going to be a good thing or just make problems for me.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Ivan.Good to have you back. In an earlier post, you had some concerns with some blue and grey changing/fading after pressing"On the other hand. the colors do shift while being heat applied. The OEM Claria did not shift colors so I am kind of disappointed at that. It seems like my heat press just saps the life out of the gray colors and leaves them a lighter gray with a hint of blue." Have you gotten a way to get better results, changed the color saturation or anything? Did you just accept things as the are/were ? Does anybody else notice anything with the colors?
> Hi Kelly. I have some bad news for your worries about your brother. If he has been doing iron work for very long, he ain't likely to give to up. I know you have to have something loose to enjoy that kind of work but it grows on ya. He might quit and try something else every once in a while, but, well I always went back, even after my brother fell. Even after I messed up my ankle, it took me over two years to figure out I was gonna get hurt worse if I didn't quit climbing around the iron like a kid. I still look every time I see a crane sticking up in the air. It kinda gets in your blood. Although I did quit being a connector when my brother fell. He and I were partners and we knew what each other was gonna do all the time so we felt safe. Anyway, good luck and just hope for the best. Some ironworkers do live to retirement.


I cant exactly put my finger on the reason my transfers stopped color shifting. For a few months I didnt print any transfers out because I was working 2 jobs and had to put a pause on the shirts. I honestly cant tell what I did, I dont think I did anything at all to my settings really. The transfers just started coming out just fine with no color shifting problems. I always used "Best photo" and "Premium glossy paper" on my printer settings just before printing and I never had anymore color changing issues.

Even with my ironall dark paper I there were no color changes under the heat press.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

very good to hear Thanks for the info Now I can use the carts that came with the printer to practice with when I get everything together.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> very good to hear Thanks for the info Now I can use the carts that came with the printer to practice with when I get everything together.


Yep, thats a good plan. I as for a CIS for claria compatible ink, I have no idea which one you could use, I use the refill carts from shotdyesub, and I like those way better than any CIS because you dont have tubes hanging out of your printer and such. It keeps everything nice, clean, and simple


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Kelly. I have some bad news for your worries about your brother. If he has been doing iron work for very long, he ain't likely to give to up. I know you have to have something loose to enjoy that kind of work but it grows on ya. He might quit and try something else every once in a while, but, well I always went back, even after my brother fell. Even after I messed up my ankle, it took me over two years to figure out I was gonna get hurt worse if I didn't quit climbing around the iron like a kid. I still look every time I see a crane sticking up in the air. It kinda gets in your blood. Although I did quit being a connector when my brother fell. He and I were partners and we knew what each other was gonna do all the time so we felt safe. Anyway, good luck and just hope for the best. Some ironworkers do live to retirement.


Well, I hope so! He's not as young as he used to be, just turned 37. I ask him if he plans to do this at 60, if not, think about a career change now, but he just hops on his Harley and doesn't think about it! 

Maybe it's all a part of the mystique. My older brother used to go up there as well, and I have a cousin that does this. I guess it seems to run in a family as well. 

But, if it's okay, you didn't say how your brother is alright. If you don't answer, I'll understand. _My heart drops when I hear of something like a fall. They happen on my brother's jobs, and, well, sometimes it's a bad day. Gosh. Okay, well, I hope he is alright._

I hope my brother wins the lottery so he goes into music full time and leaves the "skies" to someone else.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> As for the ironall dark, I have tested it 2 times, I printed out a color chart with claria compatible ink and then pressed the printed chart into a black shirt, I washed it once and dryed it and I had no fading issues or any colors washing out. I was really impressed because the image looked the same as it did when I 1st pressed it. I only got around to washing it once, because After that I lost the shirt. I'm not quite sure where I left it. Sorry guys


Ivan, the Gremlins took it!! The same ones the hide your charger and crashed your computer. 

(Still sorry to hear about that one. What are you doing about that? I just picked up a Dell for a very good price. Has a Q6600 Quad processor (with XP instead of Vista). If you don't need anything else, you can get them at a pretty good price. I'm watching the prices drop since my purchase, of course. But I still got a good deal - for a few more weeks anyway! Okay, reading of your troubles, I thought of the Dell's. Let me know PM if you want any more info on that.)



> The 2nd time I tested the ironall dark paper was on a logo for my dads business.... ... I think it was my dads gut rubbing on some steel or something lol


Ok, I'm cracking up ova here. Don't let your dad read that! 



> the supply kelly gave me (Thanks again!) If anyone would like to request a picture of your choice to be printed on a shirt so I can test a 3rd time and post pictures and results, im open to suggestions.


You're welcome. I have no special requests. Maybe do one of the images you have in one of the threads, then we'll see how the ink on JPSS compares to the ink on the Ironall. Did you look in your control panel to see if your attachments are still on here?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting the initial pics, look good with the dye ink!

Three questions for you Ivan if I have followed this thread well -

-Which printer do you use?

-Are you getting the best colors from the OEM Claria Ink or the 3rd party ink?

-Does the company who makes the JSP paper make them for dark colors too?

Thanks!


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Thanks for posting the initial pics, look good with the dye ink!
> 
> Three questions for you Ivan if I have followed this thread well -
> 
> ...


-Which printer do you use?
I use the epson 1400. I got it from epsonstore.com for 270 buks.

-Are you getting the best colors from the OEM Claria Ink or the 3rd party ink?
Actually the colors are the same, I cannot tell a difference between the two.

-Does the company who makes the JSP paper make them for dark colors too? I'm not exactly too sure about this, but as far as I know, ironall dark is the best dark transfer paper. Maybe someone else can answer this one a bit better for ya.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ivan, the Gremlins took it!! The same ones the hide your charger and crashed your computer.
> 
> (Still sorry to hear about that one. What are you doing about that? I just picked up a Dell for a very good price. Has a Q6600 Quad processor (with XP instead of Vista). If you don't need anything else, you can get them at a pretty good price. I'm watching the prices drop since my purchase, of course. But I still got a good deal - for a few more weeks anyway! Okay, reading of your troubles, I thought of the Dell's. Let me know PM if you want any more info on that.)
> 
> ...



Hey kelly, I'm not into manufactured computers. I make them myself, I dont trust companies like dell and HP and all them. I go by the good saying "If you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself". Not to say that Dell and any other company doesnt do them right, Its just alot more rewarding to make your own computers hehe. I'm a gamer at heart so I went with a whole new build and ended up with a duo core and all these fancy parts for the best possible computer gaming, the new setup cost me about 2k dollars  I built the same computer on dell.com and it ended up over 5k dollars so I like to make them myself , But thanks for the heads up on the deal from dell .


As for the attachments, I never used the forum to upload them, I always attached them from imageshack.us.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> -Does the company who makes the JSP paper make them for dark colors too? I'm not exactly too sure about this, but as far as I know, ironall dark is the best dark transfer paper. Maybe someone else can answer this one a bit better for ya.


Ms. Blue, if you mean JPSS/jetprosofstretch, it doesn't come in a dark version, yet. We wait... 

Ivan, while you were away, Ironall Dark hit a bad run... (wait, weren't you still around a bit when folks started to have a bad batch, and I still had good? Not sure, maybe you'll remember better...)

Anyway... since that time, folks really ran into troubles with the Ironall Dark. Ashamutt/Mrs. Bacon started using Alpha Gold for Darks, had great success, posted it, and quite a few folks headed that way. I'm sitting pretty for now, not making a move until I hear more on the longer term wash tests on the Alpha paper, or until Ironall Dk clears up the problems. Meantime, I bought a used cutter, and am waiting on vinyl samples... none are here yet... lol.. so I hope they are coming. 

Ashamutt/Mrs. Bacon, is going to be testing a bunch of opaques soon, and posting on that, so that should help give everyone some insight and direction.



ivancuriel said:


> Hey kelly, I'm not into manufactured computers. I make them myself, I dont trust companies like dell and HP and all them. I go by the good saying "If you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself". Not to say that Dell and any other company doesnt do them right, Its just alot more rewarding to make your own computers hehe. I'm a gamer at heart so I went with a whole new build and ended up with a duo core and all these fancy parts for the best possible computer gaming, the new setup cost me about 2k dollars  I built the same computer on dell.com and it ended up over 5k dollars so I like to make them myself , But thanks for the heads up on the deal from dell .


Wowww, that is soooo cool, Ivan. I admire skillz like that. Good for you, and now, I really feel like I got ripped off! lol, tis okay, I"m used to it. 

Meantime, best of luck with the new computer, btw, when do you find time to game?? 



ivancuriel said:


> As for the attachments, I never used the forum to upload them, I always attached them from imageshack.us.


Oh well... sorry to hear... it doesn't matter what image you use, if you're willing to do that Claria compatible ink and Ironall Dark, any pic is fine, and I thank you for your time and efforts. 

Have a good night.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Wowww, that is soooo cool, Ivan. I admire skillz like that. Good for you, and now, I really feel like I got ripped off! lol, tis okay, I"m used to it.
> 
> Meantime, best of luck with the new computer, btw, when do you find time to game??



I got all the time in the world now  No more 2nd job for me. woohoo. I busted my butt long enough, I need some time to rest lol.


As for the test print with the ironall dark, I'll probably just print out another color chart and do a black shirt. I'll do it either tomorrow, or tuesday. I just gotta get the camera from my brothers girlfriend :-/


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Ivan. A new thought process. I got to thinking about the possible disasters moving my printer around with bottles of ink hooked up with tubes and started thinking along the lines of refillable carts like you. The big question I have is how many photo prints do you get from a set of full carts before needing to be refilled? Does the print quality suffer when the ink levels drop below a certain level, like 1/4 or 1/8 full or whatever measurement you would use.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Ivan. A new thought process. I got to thinking about the possible disasters moving my printer around with bottles of ink hooked up with tubes and started thinking along the lines of refillable carts like you. The big question I have is how many photo prints do you get from a set of full carts before needing to be refilled? Does the print quality suffer when the ink levels drop below a certain level, like 1/4 or 1/8 full or whatever measurement you would use.


I have not noticed any change in quality when the inks are about 1/4th full. I had an order of 50 shirts that I had to print a full color image on a 11x17 paper. I did best photo quality and my inks were full at the time. When I was done, my inks were around 1/4 full. So you can get about 50-60 full color prints out on 11x17 paper. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

All that from those little bitty carts? That sounds pretty good, or are the refillable carts larger than the originals? But as long as I can expect thirty or so, its refillable for the 1400. Later on when I make a DTG printer,I won't want to travel with them and I'll get the ciss, but for now its just the carts and claria compatible inks for sure. Thanks a whole bunch. You have done a lot to help me make a very important buying decision. You,and this forum are so cool. And they are the ones from shopdyesub.com place, correct ?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> All that from those little bitty carts? That sounds pretty good, or are the refillable carts larger than the originals? But as long as I can expect thirty or so, its refillable for the 1400. Later on when I make a DTG printer,I won't want to travel with them and I'll get the ciss, but for now its just the carts and claria compatible inks for sure. Thanks a whole bunch. You have done a lot to help me make a very important buying decision. You,and this forum are so cool. And they are the ones from shopdyesub.com place, correct ?



Yep, those little carts go a long way! They are about the same size as the OEM carts And yeah I bought my refill carts with auto reset chips for the epson 1400 at shopdyesub.com. Im glad I can help!  Its been my pleasure!


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

ivancuriel said:


> Yep, those little carts go a long way! They are about the same size as the OEM carts And yeah I bought my refill carts with auto reset chips for the epson 1400 at shopdyesub.com. Im glad I can help!  Its been my pleasure!


Hi Ivan,. Am new to the forum and I read all your older post about claria hi-def ink, and was wondering if you are still using that bundle claria refill set-up? And If I use the DYE claria ink that came with my 1400 printer for transfers, will I be able to install a PIGMENTED CIS later, if I change my mind? Do I flush the ink or what would I have to do to prevent clog-ups?


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

cg, I think you can get a very inexpensive refillable cartridge and try it with claria bulk ink first before switching to 1400 pigment cis.

I highly suggest you try ufosystem's refill system, it's been very reliable. the dye ink is great too.
UFOSystem - Ink Refill Kit for Epson Pro 3800, 4880, 4800, Artisan, WorkForce, R280, R260, RX595, RX680, R380, 1400, R1900, R2880, NX100, NX200, NX300, NX400


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cg2art said:


> Hi Ivan,. Am new to the forum and I read all your older post about claria hi-def ink, and was wondering if you are still using that bundle claria refill set-up? And If I use the DYE claria ink that came with my 1400 printer for transfers, will I be able to install a PIGMENTED CIS later, if I change my mind? Do I flush the ink or what would I have to do to prevent clog-ups?


Ivan hasn't signed on in a while, but if you look up "Ivan inkjetfly" I think you will see the last ink system I saw him with. I think he said he still like'd his Claria compatible, but was given a chance to try some by an ink supplier he had some issues with prior.

If the thread doesn't come up, I think he got a bigfoot system, can't be sure, just click his "user name" on any post in this thread, look for other posts by Ivan and you'll find his posts.

I did ask him the same question about if he purged between dye ink and pigments and he said he didn't. The posts are in his archive. If you click his name, you'll find them. 

Inkjetcarts.us is where he was getting his Claria compatible inks if I remember. Again, all in his back posts. 

Best wishes.


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> cg, I think you can get a very inexpensive refillable cartridge and try it with claria bulk ink first before switching to 1400 pigment cis.
> 
> I highly suggest you try ufosystem's refill system, it's been very reliable. the dye ink is great too.
> UFOSystem - Ink Refill Kit for Epson Pro 3800, 4880, 4800, Artisan, WorkForce, R280, R260, RX595, RX680, R380, 1400, R1900, R2880, NX100, NX200, NX300, NX400


Hi Leroy, thanks for the feedback,. do you know if the UFO Refill Ink System with 600ml ClearView inkset is the same refill system as the one from inkjetcarts? and how is the clearview ink for heat transfers? Trying to figure out if i should use their non OEM claria ink or their OEM UltraChrome matched Pigment Bulk Refill inks for Heat Transfer??

Thanks !!


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ivan hasn't signed on in a while, but if you look up "Ivan inkjetfly" I think you will see the last ink system I saw him with. I think he said he still like'd his Claria compatible, but was given a chance to try some by an ink supplier he had some issues with prior.
> 
> If the thread doesn't come up, I think he got a bigfoot system, can't be sure, just click his "user name" on any post in this thread, look for other posts by Ivan and you'll find his posts.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,. I have been following your posts for a while, they have helped me a lot. Thanks for your feedback  
Since you mentioned inkjetcarts, I was wondering which of their inks you would recommend for heat transfers... Trying to figure out if I should use their imitation claria ink or their OEM UltraChrome matched Pigment Bulk Refill ink that mentions (You are guaranteed to get presses with dense blacks and yellows that do not color shift as we ship a dense MK matte black and a special Hybrid yellow).
The claria is less expensive, but am concerned about the color shifting as once mention by Ivan (ivancuriel) who seemed to love his imitation claria a year ago.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave, 

I haven't used either of the inks myself. I only know what I also read here. I plan to go Claria compatible for my own 1400 when I get the carts. But, I also have an array of pigment ink printers at my finger tips. 

You surely can find user feedback on the inks from inkjetcarts.us here on the forum.

Search any of the following terms:
"inkjetcart claria" 
"Inkjetcart HT ink" (some people, like David/Motoskin, like the HT inks. They are Heat Transfer inks, made to go under the heat of the press and not exp color shift.)
"Inkjetcart 1400"
"inkjetcart ultra"
"inkjetcart ultra 1400"

These will bring back the widest array of results for your printer and ink choices. The less you put in the search, the broader the result, but the more pinpointed your key words, the better the reads.

Whether to go Claria compatible or pigment is a choice every 1400 owner faces when going away from OEM... which we must do here. We bought one round of OEM carts to the tune of $140 for a dribble of ink. 

I just have to make sure I get the right refill carts (damper vs. vacuum) and get them here! For that money, I want my refill carts and 4 oz bottles of ink!! LOL.

Good luck, Dave, thanks for the kind words and I hope you're able to pick the ink that is right for you.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

cg2art said:


> .
> The claria is less expensive, but am concerned about the color shifting as once mention by Ivan (ivancuriel) who seemed to love his imitation claria a year ago.


My memory isn't as good as it was 20 years ago but I believe the reason Ivan uses/d the claria was the pigment inks used to/tend to do the color shifting. Thats why it was such an interesting event for Ivan to use the samples he got from ????? . I use and have no problems with the refillable cartridges and claria compatible inks fron inkjetcarts when using JPSS transfer papers.


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the feedback Kelly. I guess i will give non oem claria a chance.


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> My memory isn't as good as it was 20 years ago but I believe the reason Ivan uses/d the claria was the pigment inks used to/tend to do the color shifting. Thats why it was such an interesting event for Ivan to use the samples he got from ????? . I use and have no problems with the refillable cartridges and claria compatible inks fron inkjetcarts when using JPSS transfer papers.


thanks for your input Terry,. i will give non oem claria a chance, also what made you get the refillable cartridges instead of a CIS?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

cg2art said:


> thanks for your input Terry,. i will give non oem claria a chance, also what made you get the refillable cartridges instead of a CIS?


I will likely be moving my printer around to different events someday and it just seems that its easier without adding a lot of possibly fragile hardware to it that could give me problems later on


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave... generally... if CIS can clog easier, per user feedback on the forum. If you print alot CIS is a good bang for the buck. Most ink for the money, but you have to print like ... everyday'ish to avoid clogged nozzles. Refill carts save a ton of money over OEM carts, but can go a little longer between print time without ending up with a clogged nozzle as quickly as CIS. In general.  

OEM = most expensive ink choice.
Refill carts = great, easy portability, less clogs for lower volume printing needs, great savings over OEM carts.
CIS = most savings on ink costs, have to print daily to avoid clogs.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

I just purchased 500 sheets of Jet Pro Soft Stretch for 44 cents a sheet from Coastal Business Supplies.



Girlzndollz said:


> Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart)
> 
> Here's a link to the best price we have for JPSS to date. If you find it cheaper, pls let me know.


----------

